# Starting a Hand Made Soap Business in Australia



## Soap D'Amour (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi - I am new to this forum, and new to home made soaps.  However I have been making soap for myself and family for about 12 months now, and am looking at the posibility of starting a small business, and am getting a bit confused as to what I need.  After reading lots of articles, forums and general info, I have worked out I need (in Australia), an ABN (Australian Business Number), Register sith NICNAS, and somesort of Public Liability Insurance.  Is there ANYTHING else that I would need??  Can anyone who has an Australian business please help.  I am looking at a small web base business, selling worldwide, and all going well look to grow to a point that I could sell to gift shops and the like.
ALL AND ANY HELP WELCOMED


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

I would recommend that you look up Platypus Dreams & Titania's Dreamy Delights on FB.  They are both Aussie soapers and they might be able to help guide you through the regs for Australia - I know it is quite different that Canada or the US.

HTH


----------



## Becky (Aug 13, 2010)

To sell soap in Oz you need:
- NICNAS registration - $395 this year - http://www.nicnas.gov.au
- Product insurance - I'm waiting for my renewal invoice, but expect to pay at least $600. This does not cover overseas sales, that would have a higher premium. Also be aware that there is a restriction to the amount of 'non-natural' ingredients that you can use (FO's, colours, additives). Contact EBM - http://www.ebminsurance.com.au/ebm-commercial/cosmetics.php
- An ABN, to be able to register with NICNAS.

I have my business name registered, but you probably don't need to do that. You need to understand labelling laws and what claims you can and can't make. This info can be accessed thru the NICNAS site.

That's all I have, registration & insurance wise.


----------



## Soap D'Amour (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  Truely helpful


----------

